# Canada-Summer 2009 Which resorts



## anteween (Jul 27, 2008)

So I have seen that I should stay away from "The Cranberry resort".  Anyone know anything about these resorts?


The Cottages at Port Stanton (anything current)
Blue Water Acres (Huntsville)
Marriott Residence Inn at Muskoka Wharf (Gravenhurst)

Club Villa Wasaga Resort 
Wasaga Beach, Ontario     

The Donato House Hotel 
Wasaga Beach, Ontario     

Georgian Bay Beach Club 
Tiny Township, Ontario     

Norwood Resorts Fractional Ownership 
Collingwood, Ontario     

TrailsHead Golf & Residence Club 
Collingwood, Ontario  

Logos Land Resort 
Cobden, Ontario 


Does anyone know the chances of exchanging with II are?


----------



## murphli (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think you should wipe Cranberry Harbour Castle off your list.  The views are beautiful and you are right on Georgian Bay.  Sure the pool is across the street, but it gives you a change to explore the entire resort and see the beautiful award winning golf course.  I am not sure why people would bash their own home resort.

I personally would never have bought at Cranberry had I not felt I was getting a beautiful 4 season resort.  It really is a great place, and I will use my unit when I go skiing next year.  Looking forward to staying in the resort.


----------



## mrs. cooper (Aug 14, 2008)

*Ontario Timeshare*

We have stayed at The Cottages at Port Stanton OTA, and it was our favourite trade. We would have bought there except it is pet free. This is a cottage resort, albeit upscale cottages. If you like the peace and quiet of cottage country you'll love it .If you like resort life you may find it too quiet. OTI is a little different. The units are more luxurious but most of them are semi detached rather than stand alone cottages. It's also on the Bayview Wildwood property but much closer to the Lodge and although it's also on the lake I think it's a short stroll to the beach. July, August, Christmas and March break have recreational programs but for the rest of the year you're on your own.
I would be hesitant about Trailshead as they had financial issues.
The Marriott at Muskoka Wharf is more like a hotel than a timeshare. It's on the lake but in town. Not what I would like but it may suit you.
I read the reviews on TripAdvisor for Blue Water Acres and it sounds dreadful.
RCI has better properties in Ontario than interval  including the Chandler Point Cottages- Marcus Beach, Tory's Landing, William's Landing and Chandler. These are large 3 bdrm cottages [ homes] on the lake and they're beautiful. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 14, 2008)

anteween said:


> Does anyone know the chances of exchanging with II are?



I think that a trade through II in the summer months is difficult into pretty much all of Eastern Canada, so I would put in an ongoing request as soon as possible.  If you can be more flexible (early June or late August) the chances are better.    

As a TUG member you have access to the reviews - there are several here for some of these resorts.

Personally I'd put in a plug for Quebec instead of/in addition to Ontario, if you haven't been there yet!  One of our favorite itineraries is to stay in a hotel in Ottawa for several days in Ontario, and then going to our timeshare in Quebec for a partial week - the best of both provinces.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 25, 2008)

We just spent 7 wonderful days at Club Intrawest in Whistler.  It was absolutely wonderful.  We will be submitting a review in the near future after our photos are developed.  This is the first time we have stayed at a Club Intrawest.  If your heart is set on the eastern part of Canada, you may want to consider the Club Intrawest at Mt. Tremblant.  If it is maintained and managed anything like the facility in Whistler, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 25, 2008)

The Club Intrawest at Blue Mountain just outside of Collingwood, Ontario is also a great place.


----------



## anteween (Aug 25, 2008)

*Club Intrawest Whistler*



pianodinosaur said:


> We just spent 7 wonderful days at Club Intrawest in Whistler.  It was absolutely wonderful.  We will be submitting a review in the near future after our photos are developed.  This is the first time we have stayed at a Club Intrawest.  If your heart is set on the eastern part of Canada, you may want to consider the Club Intrawest at Mt. Tremblant.  If it is maintained and managed anything like the facility in Whistler, you will not be disappointed.




We stayed her two years ago.  My son and his friend had a wonderful time.  
We all enjoyed Whistler imensely.


----------



## cd5 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Club Intrawest in Tremblant (Quebec) or Blue Mountain*

I've been to both of these and they are both top notch, high quality resorts with Blue Mountain being the newest (about 1.5 hour north of Toronto) and Tremblant with more going on (about 1.5 hour north of Montreal). IMO Tremblant/Montreal is the better destination with lots going on both at Tremblant and in Montreal itself. Old Montreal is just beautiful in the summer (I'm biased being a former resident of that city) with festivals of all kinds going on ie: the Montreal Jazzfest, Just for Laughs, International Fireworks competition etc. Walking around Old Montreal on it's cobblestone streets looking at the old buildings and eating the some of the best food in N.A. (IMO) at one of the many restaurants in the area is great fun even for locals! 
Driving to and from Montreal is an easy day trip on good roads. 
Tremblant is on a lake, the club is walking distance to the beach (although it also has a great heated outdoor pool if you prefer) and if you are going in the middle of the summer, weather should not be a problem. The Club is on the "Diable" (Devil) golf course, there are several close by, but it's always nice for a golfer to be able to walk out the door and step right onto the course!
Several great spas in the area as well including Spa Scandinave which has Scandinavian type baths in a beautiful outdoor setting (very affordable!) and offers several types of massages as well.


----------



## saf512 (Aug 27, 2008)

I also beleive Club Intrawest Tremblant is a great place.  It is approximately 1.5 hrs from Montreal and about the same to Ottawa.  There is so much to do and visit.  You will not be bored.  It is truely a beautiful resort and location.


----------

